# "traction Control Is Off"



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I noticed today that my traction control is off and I can't turn it back on.
I know, I know...So what, right? But since I haven't done any mods (just a CAI a year ago) I'm wondering what could be causing it. Has any one else seen this before? I have not tried resetting the computer yet. Just thought I would ask around first. I can think of worse things to go wrong, that's for sure! :cheers :lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

In your DIC it says "Traction Control OFF"? My only guess is to disconnect the battery and see what happens, if not visit the dealer.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh I can't wait to find out what you gotta break to make that happen.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

had same problem on my 04. dealer replaced cluster gauges three times.
Finally blamed it on a short in the wiring harness. I have a 05 now.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

have you tried to see if it engages even though it claims to be off? sounds like a warranty issue which there shouldn't be any trouble getting that solved. good luck and try the traction control out in a safe and controlled environment. (block off the highway from traffic and go at it)


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

koman said:


> have you tried to see if it engages even though it claims to be off? sounds like a warranty issue which there shouldn't be any trouble getting that solved. good luck and try the traction control out in a safe and controlled environment. (block off the highway from traffic and go at it)


I should try that. I believe it will still engage, but I'll have to find the right time/spot to find out :lol: . First, I will try to reset the computer by disconnecting the battery. I once had a phantam check engine light that 
just appeared for no reason. I reset the computer and it was gone and never came back. Thanks for all the replies. My dealer is good, but I don't
want to take it to them unless its the last resort. I'll post up when I find out something.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

CHECK U'R LIGHTS MAKE SURE THERE PLUGGED IN I UNPLUGGED MY TAIL LIGHTS AND MY "TRACK OFF" WAS ON TILL I PLUGGED THEM BACK IN.

damn caps


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Since the default with the system is to have the T/C on, there's definitely something with the computer system. Try a reset. If not, have the dealer look at it. Suppose you could check the wiring for the switch, as gaining access to it is really, really easy, but I don't think it will doing anything...


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I had the same problem in reverse- my T/C wouldn't disengage. It turned out to be nothing more than a bad switch (the one on the console) which the dealer replaced under warrantee.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

PontiacGuy said:


> I had the same problem in reverse- my T/C wouldn't disengage. It turned out to be nothing more than a bad switch (the one on the console) which the dealer replaced under warrantee.


Hmmm, that sounds interesting. I wonder if its the switch. I'll
try a reset and then back to the dealer if that doesn't fix it.
I need to use one of my free oil change coupons anyway! 
Thanks. :cheers


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*Resolution to the trac control off situation*

Just thought I'd post up a final to this thread. Finally got the goat to the dealer today. I had been dreading it although the service department is A+ 
and has always treated me right (only been in twice though!). The goat
was throwing a code (P0113=IAT sensor reads high). Long story short,
after three hours of trouble shooting, they removed my Volant CAI (I was thinking okay...Here we go! ) replaced the MAF sensor and that was it.
NO CHARGE!:willy: They said that it was causing the PCM to shut down the 
ABS system and the trac control even though everything was fine with both 
systems. Very strange. Just in case anyone runs into the same thing...This 
was how it played out for me. :cool :seeya:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

CPO,
Great info! Thanks for posting.:cheers 

Red.


----------

